# Escravos de Jó



## GamblingCamel

Escravos de Jó é uma cantiga de roda.
Vários jogadores se dispõem ao redor de uma mesa, com um objeto (ou uma pedra) na mão. Ao ritmo e ao som de uma música com letra, ficam trocando as peças com os jogadores ao lado. Quem erra a disposição das pedras é eliminado da competição.

Is "Jó" short for "jogar", or does it refer to something else?



> Escravos de Jó, jogavam caxangá
> Tira, bota, deixa o cão guerreiro entrar...
> Guerreiros com guerreiros fazem zigue zigue zá
> Guerreiros com guerreiros fazem zigue zigue zá


----------



## GOODVIEW

Gambler,
You'll find here a thorough explanation.

I quote:
"Escravos de Jo' " means "Slaves of Job" (biblical personage, who was very patient).


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> "Escravos de Jo' " means "Slaves of Job" (biblical personage, who was very patient).





> Satanás interfira na vida de Jó, resultando na tragédia de Jó: a perda instantânea de seus bens, de seus filhos e de sua saúde.
> Jó, porém, não blasfemou contra Deus, mas, ao invés disso ele se levantou
> 
> rasgou o seu manto
> rapou a sua cabeça e
> lançando-se em terra
> adorou ao Senhor
> 
> E disse: "Nu saí do ventre da minha mãe, e nu tornarei para lá. Deus me deu, e Deus tirou; bendito seja o nome do Senhor."



JOB: in Hebrew., lit. "hated, persecuted," from ayyabh "he was hostile to," related to ebhah "enmity."


----------



## fernandobn97007

No such thing as cão guerreiro, the lyrics I know since young is 
"tira, bota, deixa o Zé Pereira ficar"


----------



## GamblingCamel

fernandobn97007 said:


> No such thing as cão guerreiro, the lyrics I know since young is
> "tira, bota, deixa o Zé Pereira ficar"


I saw that version too, Fernando. Who is _Zé Pereira_?


----------



## Joca

GamblingCamel said:


> I saw that version too, Fernando. Who is _Zé Pereira_?


 
A sort of (street) clown during Carnival.


----------



## Audie

fernandobn97007 said:


> No such thing as cão guerreiro, the lyrics I know since young is
> "tira, bota, deixa o Zé Pereira ficar"


Já na 'minha' versão pernambucana, a gente 'tira, bota, deixa o _zambelê_ ficar' (como está lá no link de GOOD). Mas, como a 'maioria de todo mundo', não tenho a menor idéia de quem seja esse 'rapaz' aí.


----------



## Nonstar

Puxa, a minha versão está empobrecida, não tem nem Zé Pereira, nem zambelê.
'Tira, põe, deixa ficar... ' Musicalmente falando, acho que combina mais.


----------



## Marzelo

Nonstar said:


> Puxa, a minha versão está empobrecida, não tem nem Zé Pereira, nem zambelê.
> 'Tira, põe, deixa ficar... ' Musicalmente falando, acho que combina mais.



Também conheço apenas essa versão "empobrecida", porém limpinha.

Inclusive essa é a versão cantada pelos alunos no vídeo do link postado por GoodView.

Só por curiosidade, alguém conhece alguma explicação, fundamentada, do que é/era caxangá?

Essa cantiga também é cantada em Portugal?


.


----------



## englishmania

Marzelo said:


> Essa cantiga também é cantada em Portugal?


Eu, pelo menos, não conheço.

Zés Pereiras, para mim, são pessoas que tocam bombo.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Pelo Dicionário Houaiss:
caxangá = 
1. siri de ampla distribuição (_Callinectes sapidus_), encontrado nas Américas e Europa, de carapaça cinzenta ou verde-azulada e carne muito apreciada, sobretudo a das quelas; caxangá, puã, siri-azul, siri-corredor.
2. gorro usado por marinheiros


----------



## Vanda

E eu acredito que quando a gente cantava 'zé pereira'' devia ser uma corruptela de zambelê.


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> Já na 'minha' versão pernambucana, a gente 'tira, bota, deixa o _zambelê_ ficar' (como está lá no link de GOOD). Mas, como a 'maioria de todo mundo', não tenho a menor idéia de quem seja esse 'rapaz' aí.



Na minha versão paulista-paulistana, dos anos 50-60, também, era Zambelê ou Zabelê, os quais não faço a menor ideia quem sejam. Depois a gente acabou por tirar o Zabelê da jogada e cantávamos a versão "pobrinha e limpinha". 
Não há por aqui nenhum representante da versão do "cão guerreiro" citado na Wiki?


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Na minha versão paulista-paulistana, dos anos 50-60, também, era Zambelê ou Zabelê, os quais não faço a menor ideia quem sejam.?



_Crypturellus noctivagus zabele_ is a subspecies of the Brazilian tinamou (tropical habitat, endangered; quail-like).

A few nights back, I read a PT folktale,_ A Lenda de Zambelê_. Z. was a heroic slave who tried to protect an elderly slave from an unjust whipping -- and in the ensuing fight, he had his head cut off at the neck by the slave master. Later, Zambelê's head and body were buried in separate places.


> E conta a lenda, que angustiado por ter sido enterrado aos pedaços, a alma de Zambelê vagou durante muito tempo pelo mundo afora procurando o lugar onde enterraram sua cabeça para uni-la ao corpo. Ela jazia solitária  debaizo de uma oiticica.
> 
> Negro da canela fina e bom corredor, ele ia correndo por toda parte em sua busca tristonha, solitária e desesperada, e sabia de um todo, via tudo e sabia onde tudo se encontrava.
> 
> Pore essa razão, quando alguém perdia alguma coisa, pedia ao Zambelê que a trouxesse de volta, pois com certeza, ele teria visto e sabia onde estava o que a poessoa tinha perdido e procurava. E o objeto era encontrado.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Pore essa razão, quando alguém perdia alguma coisa, pedia ao Zambelê que a trouxesse de volta, pois com certeza, ele teria visto e sabia onde estava o que a poessoa tinha perdido e procurava. E o objeto era encontrado.



Pelo visto, quando Zambelê chegou ao céu, passaram a chamá-lo de São Longuinho...


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Pelo visto, quando Zambelê chegou ao céu, passaram a chamá-lo de São Longuinho...


Exactly. When a Brazilian friend of mine lost a treasured object ~~ a replica of Buffy's silver cross that she uses to burn vampires ~~ 
I told him I'd pray to Saint Anthony (as we do in the USA). He told me to pray instead to São Longuinho. So I did. And it worked!


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Na minha versão paulista-paulistana, dos anos 50-60, também, era Zambelê ou Zabelê, os quais não faço a menor ideia quem sejam. Depois a gente acabou por tirar o Zabelê da jogada e cantávamos a versão "pobrinha e limpinha".
> Não há por aqui nenhum representante da versão do "cão guerreiro" citado na Wiki?


Essa parte da cantiga sempre foi meio obscura pra mim. Eu cantava '_Zambelê_' (lá na década de 80) mas sem muita crença de que fosse esse mesmo o nome do _caba_. Enrolava a língua e repetia o que conseguia ouvir na bagunça. Só tive a 'certeza' com este fio mui esclarecedor. Não sei se hoje mantiveram toda a "riqueza". 

_Caxangá _é substantivo bem encontrado no Recife, mas não como jogo. Parece que, nesse caso, a adoção do nome tem a ver com a origem que lhe deu Silveira Bueno, do tupi, significando algo como "mata extensa".



Vanda said:


> E eu acredito que quando a gente cantava 'zé pereira'' devia ser uma corruptela de zambelê.


Vanda, eu até acreditaria numa inversão disso aí. Mas vamos perguntar pra Baby Consuelo.

Não sei se no resto do Brasil se dava o mesmo, mas lembrei que a brincadeira continuava em 'rodadas' até o ponto de ficarmos em silêncio, só com a troca das pedras/objetos. Assim: primeiro, cantava-se devagar (e logo depois cantava-se mais depressa), depois substituía-se a letra pelo _lálálá_, pelo _humhumhum_, pelo assovio e, por fim, ficava-se em silêncio, só com o movimento das mãos na troca dos objetos.


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> Não sei se no resto do Brasil se dava o mesmo, mas lembrei que a brincadeira continuava em 'rodadas' até o ponto de ficarmos em silêncio, só com a troca das pedras/objetos. Assim: primeiro, cantava-se devagar (e logo depois cantava-se mais depressa), depois substituía-se a letra pelo _lálálá_, pelo _humhumhum_, pelo assovio e, por fim, ficava-se em silêncio, só com o movimento das mãos na troca dos objetos.


Era assim, sim senhora! A gente jogava com caixas de fósforos, marcando o ritmo com o bater das caixinhas.


----------

